# Forum > News > Contests >  Retail Account

## Thaadevil

Number 49 Please Contact me.




Yo.

Since I haven't gotten this sold; http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...haracters.html (2.2k RBG Disc Priest & Alot More Characters)

and I got no needs for it/I'm so tired of retail I will just give it away  :Wink: 

Rules;
1. Be registered before I made this topic.
2. Got No Scam History!
3. Atleast have some rep. (It's not hard to gain 2-3 rep)
4. Only post once in the thread since I will use "http://www.random.org/" to choose  :Wink: 

I will provide a SS of the number that won & then you'll contact me with PM  :Smile: 

There is 2 accounts, one with a 85 rogue and then the other one with the Priest,Shaman,DK & Twinks ^^)

They're both EU and have like 43k gold on them  :Smile: 

The Winner will be choosen on the 24 Dec at 10 PM GMT +1. (Since it x-mas then)

Well Good luck and have fun!


Leave with a cool story below that I can read in school lol.

|
|
V

----------


## TheQt

Sprinkles, that is all. =)

----------


## Xalah

I dont have any cool stories to tell :<

----------


## Jogex

Wow dude. That's extremely generous of you!
I would be honored to keep your wow account alive  :Smile: 

No cool stories tho  :Frown:  Sorry

----------


## Freefall552

I went to John's rave with Ron and Davea nd met a new wave blonde babe with half of her head shaved. A nurse aid who came to get laid and tied up with first aid tape and raped on the first date.
Susan -- an ex-heroin addict who just stopped using, was into booze and alternative music told me she was about to use it again. I said wait, first try this hallucinogen, its better than heroin and the booze and the gin. Come here lets go in there. Who's in the then? (It's me and Kelly) my bad! lets try another room "I don't trust you she said" shut up slut chew up this mushroom. This will help you get in touch with your roots. We'll get bare-foot butt naked and run in the woods. "oh hell might as well try 'em this party is so drag." Oh damn I didn't mean for you to eat the whole bag!

----------


## Remus3

eminem you hooker lol;
also not entering the contest- no use for a wow account.

----------


## CreativeXtent

I would love to win!


here is a cool story for you.


Lady Gets on a Bus

A lady gets on a public bus. Without saying a word, she gestures to the bus driver by sticking 
her thumb on her nose and waving her fingers at the driver.

The driver acknowledges the lady, turns to her and uses both hands in the same type of gesture
and waves all his fingers at her.

The woman holds her right arm out at the driver and chops at it a few times with her left hand.

Then the driver puts his left hand on his right bicep and jerks his right arm up in a fist at her.

The woman then cups both of her hands under her breasts and lifts gently.

So the driver places both of his hands at his crotch and gently lifts up.

Then the woman frowns, runs a finger up between her derriere, and gets off the bus.

There is another woman sitting in the front row of the bus who witnessed the whole exchange.
She speaks up, "That was the most disgusting thing I have ever seen on a public bus! What the
hell were you doing?"

"Listen lady," states the gruff bus driver, "the lady that got on the bus before was a deaf-mute.
She asked me if the bus went to 5th Street. I said no, we go to 10th Street. She asked if we
make many stops. I told her that this was the express. She asked if we go by the dairy, and 
I told her we go by the ballpark. She said "Shit, I'm on the wrong bus!" and got off."

----------


## Demonolith

Really hope i win.

----------


## HollowHD

Really nice contest mate, would like to join with others  :Wink: 

There's a little story I wanna tell you. Once upon a time, your dog got hit by u truck this morning  :Smile: ) (by Stacy Keach ) !

----------


## shindaustin

Honestly, as a player who has twinked since Vanilla and ran several twink servers.. I would love to see the Twink Account. It would be in good hands.


Here's a story, i don't know how anyone from Eu would respond to it though

The European Commission has just announced an agreement whereby English will be the official language of the European Union rather than German, which was the other possibility. As part of the negotiations, the British Government conceded that English spelling had some room for improvement and has accepted a 5-year phase-in plan that would become known as "Euro-English". In the first year, "s" will replace the soft "c". Sertainly, this will make the sivil servants jump with joy. The hard "c" will be dropped in favour of "k". This should klear up konfusion, and keyboards kan have one less letter. There will be growing publik enthusiasm in the sekond year when the troublesome "ph" will be replaced with "f". This will make words like fotograf 20% shorter. In the 3rd year, publik akseptanse of the new spelling kan be expekted to reach the stage where more komplikated changes are possible. Governments will enkourage the removal of double letters which have always ben a deterent to akurate speling. Also, al wil agre that the horibl mes of the silent "e" in the languag is disgrasful and it should go away. By the 4th yer people wil be reseptiv to steps such as replasing "th" with "z" and "w" with "v". During ze fifz yer, ze unesesary "o" kan be dropd from vords kontaining "ou" and after ziz fifz yer, ve vil hav a reil sensibl riten styl. Zer vil be no mor trubl or difikultis and evrivun vil find it ezi tu understand ech oza. Ze drem of a united urop vil finali kum tru. Und efter ze fifz yer, ve vil al be speking German like zey vunted in ze forst plas.

----------


## kozzzan

Must have! :O

Cool story (COPY N PASTE BABY):
*A couple going on vacation but his wife was on a business trip so he went to the destination first and his wife would meet him the next day.

When he reached his hotel, he decided to send his wife a quick email.

Unfortunately, when typing her address, he mistyped a letter and his note was directed instead to an elderly preacher’s wife whose husband had passed away only the day before.

When the grieving widow checked her email, she took one look at the monitor, let out a piercing scream, and fell to the floor in a dead faint.

At the sound, her family rushed into the room and saw this note on the screen:

Dearest Wife,
Just got checked in. Everything prepared for your arrival tomorrow.

P.S. Sure is hot down here.*

----------


## irfanqureshi

Cool bro, I have no story other than this.

Once upon a time I was bored and had nothing to do much in life, I have decided to hop on my computer chair and start my PC. I opened my browser with last session working.
a site opened with the named Ownedcore, excitedly I clicked on Contest link with the hope someday i will win something. I saw a thread with a free account giveaway, My eyes started shining I crossed my finger and made a post.

day after days I waited for my name to turn in, one day as usual I opened my browser and my favourite site opened, I saw a notification of a PM, my heart started pumping fast, my fingers got crossed unintentionally and I saw a msg in my inbox from Thaadevil. tadaaa I wont the account. I made some super sexy cyber smooches to him and I played on my new account happily ever after.

danm I am soo bad at making stories.  :Smile:

----------


## DeathComesForU

Was just minding my own business at Domination Point, on top of the highest tower, when some jerk ambushed me and slapped my shit.
You can probably guess why having your corpse on a large tower in Pandaria is a bad thing...

----------


## aionic11

Here's the world's shortest horror story:

"The last man on Earth sat alone in a room. There was a knock on the door..."

----------


## Dante

> Here's the world's shortest horror story:
> 
> "The last man on Earth sat alone in a room. There was a knock on the door..."


"_...it was your dog that wanted to get some of your food."_

----------


## HollowHD

> "_...it was your dog that wanted to get some of your food."_


...but his dog got hit by truck that morning  :Smile:  hah

----------


## Harambeqt

Entering.
Once upon a time there was a man with a cool hat. He was cool. OHH YEEA.

----------


## Cynosaur

Today I saw this movie where a cerial killer brutally murders a husbands wife, and almost kills their son. Then their son gets kidnapped, and the dad has to travel thousands of miles to find him while accompanied by a mentally insane person. What movie you may ask? Finding Nemo.

Hope I win the account, i'll keep it alive and safe  :Smile:

----------


## Daleth

I once got a free cookie.

----------


## caraddict

A curious child asked his mother: “Mommy, why are some of your hairs turning grey?”
The mother tried to use this occasion to teach her child: “It is because of you, dear. Every bad action of yours will turn one of my hairs grey!”
The child replied innocently: “Now I know why grandmother has only grey hairs on her head.”

Entering :P

----------


## orangepig

I enjoy pie.

----------


## wowsc4p3

The other day, someone I know had some thieves breaking into his garage.
He phoned the police, but they replied there was noone in the local area.
A few minutes later, he phoned them again saying that there were some thieves breaking into his garage, but he shot them. A few moments later, there were 7 police cars outside his house. He coolly replied "I thought there was noone in the area who could help?"

True story!

----------


## DaggermasterWinterhoof

This one is only cool if you are a christian like me


There was a girl that was walking on a bike trail and singing the song "Jesus Loves Me".
And there is a wanted kidnapper on this same trail closing in on her from behind slowly but she does not know it.
There is no one on the trail but her and this man but she still does not know this, she is walking home on a bike path. 
When he gets really close to her she sees his shadow and then a man appears from no where and tackles the kidnapper the man that mysteriously appeared is gone along with the kidnapper, never to be found. The girl describes this man as Jesus looks in the bible.

----------


## MasqLB

I'll enter.

I have a good friend who has always been something of a womanizer. About 15 years ago, he sent a woman in our company a sexually explicit email message. When the married woman received the message, she became angry and threatened to sue my friend and the company for sexual harassment. She also said that she was going to make sure his wife saw a copy of the message.

My friend (who I hope is reading this) called me in a panic and asked if I could erase the message. When I told him that our mail system didn’t work that way, he cooked up another scheme. He wanted me to wait until she was logged into her mail and then use remote access software to lock her keyboard and remotely delete the message. I told him that I wanted no part of the plan. The last thing that I wanted was to get fired or to become involved in a lawsuit.

My friend ended up fixing the problem himself by creating a distraction that caused the woman to step away from her desk without logging out. While she was gone, he quickly sat down at her PC and erased the message.

----------


## Sodaxi

Really nice contest! I wanna win!  :Big Grin: 

Cool story? hmmm, 

"Once upon a time ... the end!"

----------


## Axorod

I like to win it, because i lost my account 1 week ago, and i want to play again. But anyways good luck for the winner  :Smile:

----------


## Creez330

A woman gets on a bus with her baby. The bus driver says: ''Ugh, that's the ugliest baby I've ever seen!'' The woman walks to the rear of the bus and sits down, fuming. She says to a man next to her: ''The driver just insulted me!'' The man says: ''You go up there and tell him off. Go on, I'll hold your monkey for you.''

----------


## Aurina

"I suck at making up stories" said the sad man.

/enter

----------


## hutnik

Christian, jew, and muslim walks into a bar. The bartender asks: "Is this some kind of a joke?"

/enter  :Smile:

----------


## Ziroxonline

Would be awesome if i got it!  :Big Grin: 

/enter contest

----------


## HighFred

Hello there, nice contest! I would love to win it  :Smile: 

My good story is:
I was once asked by my neighboor if he could rent my lawnmower, I said yes, as long as he didn't take it out of my properties  :Smile:

----------


## Kripto

I wish I had a good story to share.  :Frown:

----------


## Glerup

Once painted my pubes in UV painting, at a school party - Wild stuff... Wild stuff  :Smile:

----------


## VoTuUS

Would be pretty fun to have an EU account lol.. as for the story idk.
Once upon a time, there was a OC user named VoTuUS, he wrote a story on a thread for contest and won a retail EU account.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## dumars

First contest for me, maby some luck? :Smile:

----------


## squee666

I got my window smashed just in the summer of last year.

Proceded to kcik the shit out of the guy who did it then his other two mates join in when they know he was going down.
Got a plank snapped over my back though tbf i barely felt it.

Long story short, he was known and th all got taken to court for assault and charged.

----------


## attackruby

Thanks for the contest!  :Smile: 

Today I went to fart, and I sharted.

----------


## Razkaz

I went to school once.
The End.

----------


## Sandis

It was a women out walking. Certainly a guy come and said "Can you climb this tree for me, ill give you $20." The girl said "Sure" and climbed the tree.
Later that day when the women came home, her husband asked, "Anything special happend today honey?", The girl answered honestly, "Yes, a guy gave me $20 to climb a tree". Her husband said "Ohh.... All he wanted to see was your panties!!!". The women answer "Ohh..."

Next day when the women was out walking again, the same guy came and told her to give her $50 this time to climb the tree. The women climbed it again for the money.
When she got home, she told her husband "I got $50 from the same guy to climb the tree  :Smile: ". Husband: "I TOLD YOU YESTERDAY! ALL HE WANTED TO SEE, IS YOU PANTIES!!!"
The women answered with, "I know you told me. I tricked him today, i didn't wore any panties  :Smile: ".

Thanks for me  :Big Grin: 
Hoping to win the account  :Big Grin:

----------


## Thaadevil

> It was a women out walking. Certainly a guy come and said "Can you climb this tree for me, ill give you $20." The girl said "Sure" and climbed the tree.
> Later that day when the women came home, her husband asked, "Anything special happend today honey?", The girl answered honestly, "Yes, a guy gave me $20 to climb a tree". Her husband said "Ohh.... All he wanted to see was your panties!!!". The women answer "Ohh..."
> 
> Next day when the women was out walking again, the same guy came and told her to give her $50 this time to climb the tree. The women climbed it again for the money.
> When she got home, she told her husband "I got $50 from the same guy to climb the tree ". Husband: "I TOLD YOU YESTERDAY! ALL HE WANTED TO SEE, IS YOU PANTIES!!!"
> The women answered with, "I know you told me. I tricked him today, i didn't wore any panties ".
> 
> Thanks for me 
> Hoping to win the account


That one were just hilarious, I guess it were a blond girl..  :Wink:  

Sent from my R800i using Tapatalk

----------


## Unscrupulous

A man took his pregnant wife to the hospital to give birth. The doctor told them that he'd developed a new machine and asked if they'd like to try it. The machine would take some of the woman's pain away and give it to the father thereby easing the mothers burden.

The couple thought it was a good idea and agreed to give it a try. The Doc set it on 10% to begin with, telling the man that 10% was still probably more pain than he had ever felt. The man was surprised at how little pain he was feeling and asked for it to be increased. The doctor turned it up to 20% with the same results. This trend continued until the machine was set at 100%.

After the delivery both mother and father felt fine. The wife was relieved at having an almost painless labor and the father was still amazed at how little pain was actually involved. Later, when they took the baby home, they found the mailman dead on their doorstep.

 :Smile:  For luck

----------


## simeonch

Two brothers were living in the mountain. As they were working on the house one day the younger brother broke his hand with a hammer. They go to the local hospital, the older one finds the closest doctor and says:
-Hey doc, my brother broke his arm today, can you fix him?
-I will try, but I give 90% guarantee - said the doctor.
-Just give your best! (brother)
Hour, two pass and the doctor goes out the operating room.
-It's all well, he will be fine. - said the doc
-Oh good, thanks doc!
Few days later the younger one fails again, but this time he injures his leg. Same thing happens, they go to the hospital and find the doc, fix problem etc.
A month later the younger one cuts his head off. His older bro stores the head in a bag with some ice and heads to the hospital.
-Doc, my brother cuts his head off, can you fix him?
-I don't know. It is a very complicated operation, don't save any hopes. I will try my best. - said the doctor
-Gogo, you can do it! (bro)
Hours passed and about 10 hours later the doctor came out with a sad face so the brother stood up and said:
-Is he ok, what happened??
-Well the operation was going well, but when we got the head to the body it turned out you CHOKED him >.<
hehe  :Smile:  (if i remember it all rite and translated )

----------


## Mashadow

nice contest hope i can enter it even tho i dont have rep sadly  :Frown:  
ur one very kind guy giving away an account like this wich u wasted loads of time and im sure ur gonne give somebody a happy face on X-mass !!! 
goodluck to anyone and remember

SANTA'S ALWAYS LAUGHING CUZ HE KNOWS WHERE THE BAD GIRLS ARE!

----------


## ub313

I'd like to get in, but no cool stories  :Frown:

----------


## Dante

Alright.. a boring story but here it comes  :Big Grin:  
I once jumped down a 4 step stair with a ladies bike so it got chopped in half. 
It was my sisters bike and when i got home i used glue to fix it but no succes...
Then i put it outside hoping my siter wouldn't notice anything but she did and got really pissed off D:

----------


## SoNET

*Clever kids:*

A police officer found a perfect hiding place for watching for speeding motorists.

One day, the officer was amazed when everyone was under the speed limit, so he investigated and found the problem.

A 10 years old boy was standing on the side of the road with a huge hand painted sign which said “Radar Trap Ahead.”

A little more investigative work led the officer to the boy’s accomplice: another boy about 100 yards beyond the radar trap with a sign reading “TIPS” and a bucket at his feet full of change.

(yeah, I'm entering the contest! :Big Grin: )

----------


## krishums

I want to change my name to Dave and start a band with a bunch of guys named Matthew and call ourselves Dave's Matthew Band, and also win the contest lol.

----------


## nav4321

Once upon a time there was me and my girlfriend , we realised she got pregnant, we couldnt pay for the abortion, so i punched her in the stomach, The end.

----------


## prayzz

Once upon a time: There was a lonely Ginger named Prayzz, the lonely Gingers wife had left him and she took the kids with her. The sad Ginger had nothing to do but to make posts that no one would notice. The sad Ginger wanted something to do with his life, so he asked a young man named "Thaadevil" for a WoW account so he could once again enjoy life. The lonely Ginger is still waiting for a reply and will wait for it... FOREVER...

----------


## Snappx

I'm so bad at writing stories. :'(

----------


## Patlos

One boy shoving me down the stairs at a primary school...am here am happy...!  :Cool:

----------


## Vengfull

*A cop was staking out the Geelong Hotel for bikers riding drunk.
At closing time, he sees a biker stumble out of the bar, trip on the curb and fumble for his keys for five minutes.
When he finally gets on the bike, it takes him another five minutes to get the key in the ignition.
Meanwhile, everybody else leaves the bar and rides off.
When he finally pulls away, the cop is waiting for him, pulls him over, and gives him a Breathalyzer test.
The test shows he has a blood alcohol level of 0.0!
The cop says, "How is this possible?"
The guy laughs and says, "Tonight I'm the designated decoy."*

----------


## Winsane

Det var en gång, den var grusad.

The lamest swedish short story, i doubt anyone will even get it.

----------


## alucard1

The cake is a lie... unless you use noclip.

----------


## wussupwussup

I'm going to tell you a story about my friend and I when we were noobs. 

One day, watching G4TV I saw the episode on "easter eggs in World of Warcraft" at this time we were about level 30, and completely naive about the game. We decided to go and explore the world. In one day we wall climbed to the gnome airport (this was in early BC) and totally freaked out about how awesome we were. We then climbed to the highest point of the mountain and slow falled down. Later that day we were hanging around stormwind and found the sewer beast. We thought this thing was the end all be all badass of the game, we tried to attack it and it one shot us. We ended up gathering a crowd of low level noobs like ourselves trying to kill this thing and totally in awe of the impossibility of it. Que a level 70 hunter showing up and killing it in about three attacks, we totally lost our shit. We praised this guy like a god... of couse 3 months later we realized how nooby we were, but hey that's the fun part of new MMO's.

Anyway, I'd love to be drawn! Thanks!

----------


## tbone5

I'm pretty sure I was made before this post, ha quit awhile go I'll see if I win.

----------


## Thimiaras

great giveaway and great gift for the x-mas!
Merry Christmas to all!

----------


## Thaadevil

> Det var en gång, den var grusad.
> 
> The lamest swedish short story, i doubt anyone will even get it.




I got it heuheuheu

----------


## Jeromaiine

Leave with a cool story below that I can read in school lol, hope i win!!! please ;D

----------


## Jeromaiine

This is the coolest real life story I know, it is my story, and it is fact---

When I was in Tennessee as a child, w/ my little brother and my mom, we all 3 had a daylight encounter w/ ghosts, daylight encounters are quite unusual. And for 3 people to see the same thing very clearly w/o a doubt is as well. My mom was pulling my bro and me in a wagon down a dirt road in the country, it went through a big field w/ no trees for miles. A wagon came toward us from the distance, pulled by big plow horses w/ an old man and a young boy driving the wagon. It was an old fashioned wooden wagon with those old timey wooden wagon wheels made up of many spokes like used in the frontier days except it wasn't covered. The old man and boy were dressed in over alls and straw hats and the old man had a corn cob pipe, the huckleberry fin look you might say. The horse's nostils flared, thier manes and tails bounced and flipped in the breeze, they left big horse shoe prints in the dirt as they pulled the wagon. We could smell the horses. In the back of the wagon was a fresh load of corn, we could smell it too. The old man and boy smiled and waved at us and we waved back. The wagon left tracks in the dirt as well. As they passed us mom said "How can they have a load of fresh corn, it is out of season?" All 3 of us looked back, seconds after they had passed us and the wagon, horses, people and all had vanished into thin air. The tracks in the dirt remained, and they ended right there. There was no where they could have went, it was a seemingly endless field w/ no trees or turns or even noticable curves or hills in the road. It was basically flat and straight and stretched on that way for as far as we could see. The smell of the corn lingered on as well, the corn that was completely out of season. I have had some other encounters at night since then with ghosts that were not so clear or seen by others besides myself that I could feel through my entire body and two I even heard walking as well, one sounded as if it were wearing flip flops. But never again have I had such an undeniable and unique experience as that one nor do I think I will again. One is lucky to ever have such an experience once in their lifetime I believe. Daylight sightings are almost non existence, at least going on what has been reported. For 3 people to have the exact same daylight hallucination is slim to none, we saw what we saw for real, it was no hallucination or figment of our imaginations, not w/ all 3 of us seeing the same thing in the daylight. And the prints left behind them in the dirt were undeniably there. Seems it was a hot spot there in that county in Tennessee (don't remember the county name). We later moved into a wood house in the same county that was very old we were told was built over an area where the remains of many indians had been found in mounds of dirt, don't know if one was right under us, but they were near us at least. Arrowheads were a common find. I never witnessed this one, but it did save my life. My parents said that while we were all sleeping an electric heater we had plugged in and running overheated and started to catch on fire and somehow magically and mysteriously unplugged itself. I am 32 yrs. old now, and I stll remember the smells and sights of the first incident w. the wagon as if it happened only yesterday. That was definitely enough to make a believer in ghosts out of me! HOPE I WIN!! ;D THANKS!! sorry about the other post on top of me :P i read it wrong =(

----------


## DeathComesForU

> This is the coolest real life story I know, it is my story, and it is fact---
> -snip-


Copy paste is awesome, amirite?

----------

